# Do I have a recessed Maxilla?



## Bur_01 (Jan 18, 2019)

Is my maxilla recessed?


----------



## Coping (Jan 18, 2019)

No, your maxilla is good. Chin is slightly receded tho


----------



## dogtown (Jan 18, 2019)

no, just not very forward grown still looks good though


----------



## Nibba (Jan 18, 2019)

JB slayER


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 19, 2019)

No, your chin is recessed.


----------

